# Why do these led strobes fight w me??!!!



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the strobes n more w series led hideaways, there crazy bright and awesome, but why do I have such a problem with them doing an alternating pattern! I pick a pattern then skip one ahead and they alternate for a little bit then they'll eventually flash at the same time, then I go through it all again and get them to alternate, then I turn them off and turn them back on and there flashing at the same time again!!! I'm losin my patience!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Is the sync wire hooked up the right way


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Do I still have to hook the sync wire up even to get them to alternate? I emailed strobes n more and asked about the sync wire and they never said yes hook them up or no don't hook them up


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Yes hook it up for them to work


----------



## Rotator911 (Mar 16, 2006)

at the bottom left of SNM home page Louis has a nice video how to sync them


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I've watched the video on there site, looks like when it gets light out I'll be hooking my sync wires up


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

That will make them work


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I hooked the sync wire up last night and they alternate now! Woohoo! We'll see what happens when I turn them on today lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Turn them on and run them for 20 mins. Turn off for a few. Then back on and run them again. They should stay right now


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Yup I just checked them and there all good now! I was just confused and thought I didn't need to sync them since I wanted them to alternate, thanks for the info!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Sal can you put up a video of them. I want to see how bright they are


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea ill do it when I get home, there crazy bright at night and the day you can see them pretty good as well


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah, I would like a video too. My HAW strobe supply is starting to go haywire. I will buying new LED HAW's I guess!


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

ok so how do I upload videos?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

youtube.com

post up and link






.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Looking good bud, now we'll need plowing videos


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Yup I'm ready for it now, got jipped the other night when we were supposed to get 1-3"


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sal,

Not to be too needy but any chance you could do a video at night and with the parking lights on?? I was curious what the output is when the parking lights are on, particularly for the front. I can't believe how bright those are. Nice looking rig you have there. 

J.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I was going to do a night video, I'll take one tonight if I remember to


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

And thanks I love the truck!


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sal, I like that you put them in the unused part of the brake lights there. I always wondered how that would look and now I know! Thanks.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Glad I could show you! That's where I put them in all my fords they have a reflective lense which helps even more


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks great! Much brighter then HAW used to be!


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll post a vid of my 08 w the whelen hideaway tubes too


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Sal,

It's much appreciated. I'm looking to upgrade the ranger to another super duty, but the wife is putting her foot down. J.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol mine was on board w getting a new truck so I ran and ordered one before she changed her mind!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

whelen 6x90 strobes.

The thing with strobes is; I don't remember if the rears were on and it doesn't look like it in the video. So, if you turn the rear two strobes on, the front two will dim due to the distribution of power. LED's do not do that. I don't ever run six strobes because it lowers the power too much to each bulb! After seeing your video I will add led HAW's to my list of things to buy from strobes and more!


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

There's a vid of the Strobesnmore w series led hideawys, saw on Facebook that they came out w new ones!


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sal, 
Thanks for the night video, much appreciated. Those lights are incredibly bright!!


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

No prob, there even brighter in person


----------

